# Ford1310 Injector pump-does it have a bleed screw/bolt



## bullrun (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm afraid i got air in my system-can anyone tell me if the 1310 has a bleed screw on the injector pump and if so-how do i identify it? I want to start at the fuel filter assembly and bleed all the way up the system. I'll also be ordering a service manual-Thanks in advance.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello bullrun,

Welcome aboard the Ford/New Holland tractor forum.

See attached "Injection Pump" diagram for your 1310 tractor. I do not see a bleeder screw on your pump. In your case, crack open the diesel inlet connection to the pump, and purge out any air to that point, and then proceed to the injector connections for the final bleeding and starting phase.


----------



## CreekphotoJack (Aug 16, 2020)

Hi All, I just discovered this web-site. I ran out of diesel (Ford 1310) on a hill. Sputtered and died. Wouldn't restart after refilling the tank. Blew the fuel line to the tank and refilled the filter bowl. There was air in the line downstream of filter bowl to the fuel pump. So, I propped up the fuel line from the fuel pump and poured some fuel in it. Then, I cranked the engine and it started. I reconnected the pump fuel line to the filter bowl. Cranked again, it started, ran rough for a couple minutes. I guess I lucked out. (my air bleed screw on the fuel pump is kinda frozen. How do I get it open?)


----------



## CreekphotoJack (Aug 16, 2020)

HarveyW said:


> Hello bullrun,
> 
> Welcome aboard the Ford/New Holland tractor forum.
> 
> See attached "Injection Pump" diagram for your 1310 tractor. I do not see a bleeder screw on your pump. In your case, crack open the diesel inlet connection to the pump, and purge out any air to that point, and then proceed to the injector connections for the final bleeding and starting phase.


Harvey, how long does a 1310 fuel pump last?


----------



## CreekphotoJack (Aug 16, 2020)

CreekphotoJack said:


> Harvey, how long does a 1310 fuel pump last?


I'll send you a pic of my fuel pump.


----------

